# MY POOR RHOM



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

This little guy looks like he is malnurished, and banged up a little, any advice?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

jux take kare of him in no time he'll be 100% Nice


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

feed him, do a water test..

Keep temp at 80-82 degrees.

Try to keep bright lights off him..


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

any idea of the best possible diet routine for this guy, and is he def. a juvi rhom?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

smelt
krill
beefheart

temp at 80 or so, maybe add some salt, keep water params. good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I got my manueli, he looked like your rhom: most of the tail was gone, somewhat mal-nourished, and stressed out as hell...
It took over two months before the tail was fully healed, but as long as you keep a close eye on the water quality, and provide a steady supply of food (try shrimps, earth worms from a bait store, fish fillet, pellets, occasional feeders etc. - basically, a diverse diet), he should be fine... Try to minimize stress by reducing tank lights, not constantly bothering him, keeping the water quality perfect, etc, so he can heal as quickly as possible.

Good luck, and kepe us updated!

*_Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I support what everyone said here. I think it'll only take about two weeks or less for his fins to grow back. You'll have to post pics of him after he's healed, i'll be looking for 'em.


----------

